# Galaxy CM-150 = Monarch 322?



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Great forum you've got here, lots of good info.

I have a Monarch 322 SPL meter:

(I tried posting a link but I guess I'm too NOOB to be allowed?? first result if you google "monarch 322")

which looks identical to the Galaxy 150 and has the same specs.


Is it safe to assume I can use the same .cal file? 

Also, is there a way to tell if the 1/8" plug cables I have are mono or stereo?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It doesn't really match exactly.

And, even if it did, you have no way of knowing what capsule they actually used.

I wouldn't use the cal file for the CM, because you simply don't know if it's the same.

brucek


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

jtgray10 said:


> Also, is there a way to tell if the 1/8" plug cables I have are mono or stereo


If the plugs on the cables have three silver (metal) segments separated by two black rings, they are stereo. If there are only two silver segments separated by one black ring, they are mono.


----------

